# 97 altima trunk not closing properly



## ryan461 (May 23, 2007)

this problem has occured since around november of last year. however it only really pops up every 6 weeks or so it seems. basically once in a while my trunk cannot close. i push it down and it bounces back up. i can hold the trunk fully down so all the lines are lined up, but it doesnt lock in like its supposed to. previously i would just move the mechanism to locked and unlocked with my key, turn the key in the hole outside the trunk, and after a while it would work. this time no luck. i tried some wd40 to loosen it up, no luck either. i was hopeful that someone might have a more permanent solution or an idea for now anyways.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Hook and lack might be out of alignment. Try that


----------



## ryan461 (May 23, 2007)

fooled around with the alignment quite a bit already actually. 1 of the bolts on the bar attachments to the main panel of the trunk is missing. we fiddled with the alignment from right to left. got that perfect. i had to hop in the trunk to see what the latch was doing, since we could push the trunk all the way closed. and its a little far forward and is just missing the hook., but the trunk is aligned with the shell on the outside. so my bro is gonna pick up a bolt for me at nissan. hopefully tightening it up in that regard will do it. if not.. any other suggestions? the hook and the hatch seem pretty sturdy, doubtful they've moved.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

When you push on the trunk or hood you might be moving the stationary latch downwards. I would suggest you have some one go in the back seat with a flash light and pull down the access panel and look inside as you close the trunk and see what is going on.

Frank


----------



## ryan461 (May 23, 2007)

LONDONDERRY said:


> When you push on the trunk or hood you might be moving the stationary latch downwards. I would suggest you have some one go in the back seat with a flash light and pull down the access panel and look inside as you close the trunk and see what is going on.
> 
> Frank


well thats exactly what i did. climbed in the trunk and watched it close to see what the problem is, and the hatch is just missing the hook. but iguess it would be off by about 1/8 of an inch or so.


----------



## ryan461 (May 23, 2007)

well got the bolt that was missing in. still no luck same issue. ive lossened the bolts on the hatch and the hook. moved them as much as i could, but no luck  . i think im at the point of having a professional look at it. unless some1 has suggestions.


----------



## Shift.Jemz (May 18, 2007)

you should hear about the countless hours i spent repairing my trunk and still to this day it doesnt even sit properly on the shell. everyone thinks my trunk is open a bit and really it is it moves and squeeks while driving lol

dont ask wtf happened stupid drunk story =/ jist of it we tried to tear the trunk open. But the good news out of it all i made a non working all bent trunk to not so bent working trunk. the key wouldnt even do anything! nor latches even hit anything.

gl~


----------



## Shift.Jemz (May 18, 2007)

oops forgot to add my tip sorry,

1 get a torch(even those mini torch's work that come mounted on a can from like canadian tire) 

2. light up whatever piece aint strikin

3. vice grip that sucker into place. 

thats what i did. and it eventually worked. use your brain and think about which way your suppose to be bending things first.

another suggestion goto the nearest junk yard, gank(steal) the two pieces(latch and lock?) and you can use those to visually see whats going on AND practice fixing/bending the hooks properly.

took me hours and hours on end go for it


----------



## ryan461 (May 23, 2007)

Shift.Jemz said:


> oops forgot to add my tip sorry,
> 
> 1 get a torch(even those mini torch's work that come mounted on a can from like canadian tire)
> 
> ...


yesterday morning, my old man bent the hook piece forward. the whole thing is on a plate right. and that should work till i have to bend it forward again. thanx for the tips though man.


----------

